# Video: BMW Motorrad Days



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

This looks like a good time! It's BMW's largest biker meeting and it's held in Garmisch, Germany.

The BMW Motorrad Days in Garmisch is the most important Customer-Brand-Event for BMW Motorrad. With around 90000 visitors and over 90 exhibitors from all over the world.

http://youtu.be/o4ENstGtstw

Click here for more information about BMW's Motorrad Days


----------

